# Wireless Keyboard "Pairing"



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

Having trouble setting up/pairing a Logitech K380 wireless keyboard to my Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 tablet. Bluetooth setting on tablet is definitely on. Instructions say to hold down Logitech key for 3 seconds while it blinks, then it will be a steady light for 5 seconds to show a successful pairing but this doesn't seem to be happening. I'm not seeing the Logitech as an available device on the Settings of tablet. 

This old Luddite would be grateful if someone could shed some light, Thank you in advance.


----------



## irbrenda (Sep 12, 2003)

Try rebooting your Galaxy Tab A7 into Safe Mode. I read that many people had the same issue connecting that keyboard with Android. They were able to connect the keyboard in Safe Mode. I don't own a Galaxy Tab, just a Note 20 Ultra, so I am unfamiliar with the Tab.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thank you very much - I don't know what Safe Mode is or how to re-boot. If this does solve the problem, do I have to do this every time I want to use the keyboard or is it a one time only thing? After I re-boot in Safe Mode, how do I return the Galaxy to they way it was, since it works perfectly and I don't want to mess things up. Thank you again for your generosity.

Ye Olde Luddite


----------



## irbrenda (Sep 12, 2003)

How to turn Safe Mode on the Galaxy A7 

Sorry. I am still working in my old age, too, at this late hour. LOL.


----------



## irbrenda (Sep 12, 2003)

Look at this. Maybe this is easier to follow.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thank you very much for this, ibrenda, but do I do this one time only to "pair" the keyboard or every time I want to use the keyboard with the tablet?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

The Tab will "remember the bluetooth devices" paired with it. I paired 2 keyboards with my Tab A and when I turn one of them on to pair, I can see it again.
I did not have to resort to safe mode to do it.
Give me a few minutes to fire up my newest Tab A and I will run through the steps to see if something was missing in the directions. (I paired my larger keyboard and it still shows. I will now pair my 2nd travel, folding keyboard.)

1. Tablet and Bluetooth on tablet on.
2. Turn on keyboard.
3. Press connect button, a blue light (on mine) flashes.
4. On the tablet, tap settings, then Connections, the Bluetooth. (Your bluetooth might be under a diffent topic find it in settings then tap it).
5. I see a 3.0 keyboard listed, and I tap this.
6. Popup tells me to enter a 5 or 6 digit number on the keyboard then press enter or return on the keyboard.
Once I do that, it says it is paired.

I just opened a browser and started typing an address in the address bar, so it is working properly.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks to everyone here for your kindness -- I did switch to Safe Mode but the keyboard would not "pair" with the tablet - the bluetooth light on the keyboard kept flashing when it should have turned to a steady light to confirm that it had paired - this olde Luddite is on his way back to Best Buy to get a refund - thanks again - too much "high tech" for a jerk like me to understand!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

It will continue to blink until you see the "code" when you tap the bluetooth keyboard (in settings on the tablet). If you don't enter that code from the keyboard and then press the return or enter key, it will just keep blinking and never pair.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

I wish the instructions which came with it -- or which I saw on line -- said that!! Nobody said anything about a code. Oh well, too late. I brought it back and got a refund. Thank you all.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

You might want to try again in the future. If you do a lot of typing, a bluetooth keyboard is very nice.

Print out my post # 7 and # 9 so if you get brave, you'll have the directions.

I don't know if there is a Five Below store in your area. I got my almost full sized bluetooth keyboard at one of their stores and paid only $5 for it.









I saw they have a black one, to purchase online and it is now $8.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks again - I can't understand why Samsung's instructions didn't mention any code - your #7 is slightly different than ibrenda's #5 which mentions needing to hold the "volume down" button - thanks again everyone - I love this website, perfect for an "olde Luddite" like me!!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Brenda's direction are for turning safe mode on or off.
*You do not have to get into safe mode to pair a bluetooth keyboard.* Doing that just complicates things.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

OK, thanks - Maybe Samsung should hire you to write their user manuals!!!!


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

plodr said:


> You might want to try again in the future. If you do a lot of typing, a bluetooth keyboard is very nice.
> 
> Print out my post # 7 and # 9 so if you get brave, you'll have the directions.
> 
> ...


the black one on-line is different than this - it has a number pad so is obviously bigger. I'm also confused.....is the black one on-line a bluetooth keyboard or not? I ask because in the photo there is a little "thing" - sorry don't know what it's called" -- which you plug into a USB port which I guess is sort of like an antenna. (I have a wireless mouse like this.)


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I read the description and saw this


> connects wirelessly via usb nano receiver


 So you are correct, it is NOT bluetooth. You don't want that one.
I guess Five Below no longer sells bluetooth keyboards.

Walmart online sells them
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wireless...patible-with-Mobile-phone-Tablet-PC/368014907

and if you want smaller ones
https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/mini-bluetooth-keyboards
I have a folding keyboard too that I take when I travel with a small tablet.

I've ordered a Samsung tablet and a chromebook from Walmart with Free shipping, delivered to my door.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks again!!


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

I did it! I am now the proud owner of an Anker bluetooth keyboard, all paired up with the tablet. Believe it or not, there were no instructions in the box - I had to go online to figure out how to pair but it works!

I feel like a real high tech genius now. Maybe I'll start giving out advice to others who post questions here.

Only kidding.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Good job!!!
Don't put yourself down. You learned how to pair a bluetooth keyboard with an android tablet. If you see anyone else having the same problem, warn them what to look out for.
Most of us here learned how to do things by making lots of mistakes first!

I had trouble pairing a bluetooth speaker with a Windows laptop. I learned what to tell others to look for when I discovered what I had missed.


----------

